# Pitbull



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

this is storm, my 1 year old baby!!!!!!!!!!!!

*scroll down for pic*

/xenon


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

why is it in word format?


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i dont know how to change it


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

my dog


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

165 pounds of english mastiff baby


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Here is the pic that " phensway " is trying to show you of his pitbull.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

she only weighs about 55 lbs............. the white dog that you can see in the picture is also a pit, but she hasnt started filling out yet either......... i get some better pics later............


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

this is my pitty TIGER.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

nice looking dogs.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

micus said:


> my dog


 this is my dog!

well my favorite dog that is :laugh: 
coolest dog ever


----------



## kuhndoggie (Feb 15, 2003)

sweet guys!i love pits!
here's a pic from halloween of one of mine this is CH''PR''BUTLERS BLACKJACK AKA MAC


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wow very nice dogs everyone. Anyone else have some good pics of their pooches?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Lonald said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > my dog
> ...


 she loves u to lono

dang , forgot to snap that pic , my dog just finished eating her second pitbull of the night , she usually can only eat one, damn, must be another growth spurt,


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

My Boy Zeek

American Pit Bull Terrior (APBT)


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

My Bitch, named Bitch.

American Staffordshire Terrior (Amstaff)


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Nice dogs everyone

Here's a poor shot of mine. One is an all blue male (Soldger) and the one on the right is an all-white female (Sable)


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

My girl and I found Gracey and had to get her..I know, I know, I wanted a pit, but we both just fell in love with her


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

another.....


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> My Bitch, named Bitch.
> 
> American Staffordshire Terrior (Amstaff)


 my brother has the same thing, expect not too much white its pretty much all blackish and brown. it is one gorgeous dog and he hand raised it and the thing wouldn't hurt a fly. it's amazing the reputation they can get.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I love dogs









here's a thread I started a while back w/ my pit scooby
SCoooBY

a pic:


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

damn........ almost everyone on this site had a pitbull!!!!!!!!! and i know why!!!!!!!!! because they are the best dogs out there!!!!!!!!! im pretty sure that my pit could latch on to micus' dogs throat way before his big ass could get up


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

Kuhndoggie

that looks to be the worlds largest [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!! holly sh*t!!!!!!!!!! what does that thing weigh?? tell us some more about him....... and start a thread with just pics of him


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> Kuhndoggie
> 
> that looks to be the worlds largest [email protected]!!!!!!!!!!!!! holly sh*t!!!!!!!!!!


I was thinking the same thing. We have a famous dog down here by the name of "Gotty" with a huge head but yours takes the cake man.

What's the overall diamete of his head and what are his bloodlines? He's an amazing dog and I'm glad to see he's great with people especially kids.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

dogs rule


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Pacuguy said:


> this is my pitty TIGER.


 That dog looks evil, I like...


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

my female


















my Male at 9 months...its Macs son(Kuhndoggies dog pup)


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Pit Bulls are a threat to human society, they are geneticly deformed. Throughout the devastating inbreeding they have been through, they are no longer capable of committing good. BURN THEM ALL IN THE NAME OF THE LORD

:hitler:

I have a rott- her name is dutchess


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

siclids said:


> I'm glad to see he's great with people especially kids.


 Pics of Mac and my son


















that pic looks a little evil though


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> Pit Bulls are a threat to human society, they are geneticly deformed. Throughout the devastating inbreeding they have been through, they are no longer capable of committing good. BURN THEM ALL IN THE NAME OF THE LORD
> 
> :hitler:
> 
> I have a rott- her name is dutchess


 sound much more fun to burn you in the name of the lord


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

> I have a rott- her name is dutchess


My old roomate had a rott that ate his own sh*t









Olson, that's a great shot of Mac and your son. Mac is definately an impressive stud and I'm sure he'll continue to put out some good pups. Your female and male look great. At only 9 months your male already looks like he's gonna take after dad.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

DID EVERYONE KNOW THAT STATISTICALLY LABRADORS COMMIT MORE ATTACKS THAN PIT BULLS??? ANYONE?? tru olson i say we burn him.......


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

phensway said:


> DID EVERYONE KNOW THAT STATISTICALLY LABRADORS COMMIT MORE ATTACKS THAN PIT BULLS??? ANYONE?? tru olson i say we burn him.......


 did it ever occur to you that statistically labradors outnumber pitbulls in the US?

For instance, if there are 4 million labs in the US, and only ----> 4% <---- of them are "attacking", there are still 160,000 people getting attacked. (considering that each attack dog only attacked 1 person).

If there are 500,000 pitbulls in the sample of the US, and only 25% of them are attacking, then only 125,000 people are getting bit (same assumption applies).

So yes, Statistically the pitbulls are attacking LESS people, but the percentage is 8 labs to 1 pit.

Why drag the arguement on? They aren't pets, they are restrained killing machines. kind of like humans, except we are forced to co-habitate.

imho, if you love your neighbors, family and respect others, get a dog that wont put their lives or animals in danger. keep the ones you have, but dont keep breeding them.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

killers I tell ya friggin killers!!!Give a damn break Kreth 10RBP first and foremost as a father the last thing in this world I would do is put my two boys in harms way you are clearly un educated on the breed.Pitbulls were at times bred to fight but to fight other dogs and one of the reasons they did so well is because they were so loyal to the asshole that threw them in the ring.They are a known breed to be good with ppl more so then alot of others but not so good with other dogs.I have the upmost faith in my two dogs that the only time they will tear into something is because he/she/it was trying to harm my family.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

phensway said:


> damn........ almost everyone on this site had a pitbull!!!!!!!!! and i know why!!!!!!!!! because they are the best dogs out there!!!!!!!!! im pretty sure that my pit could latch on to micus' dogs throat way before his big ass could get up


 true a pit would be much faster than my dog , but thats wut pits were bread for , speed agility , power , and gameness( never give up attitude) ,,

on the other hand the english mastiff was bread for alo of the same reason , but they were bread to kill ppl , i.e pochers on kings land , mastiffs are one of the oldest if not oldest pure breads with original markings hundreds of years later. pitbulls have alot of mastiff in them , along with about any other breed u can name , besides the obvious , ( shitsuh). , i will get a pit as my next dog fosure , but i wouldnt want to always be worrying about my dog gettin out and atacking my neighbours golden , like a month ago , two pits escaped , and killed a blind mans seeying eye dog , and brutaly atacked him , i couldnt deal with that sh*t.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

kuhndoggie said:


> sweet guys!i love pits!
> here's a pic from halloween of one of mine this is CH''PR''BUTLERS BLACKJACK AKA MAC


 that's a seriously diesel pit man. Gorgeous!!!























I got a runt English Staffordshire pit. Had puppies before she was a year old and stopped growing, she's permanent puppy. 5 years old


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

my roommate has a pit and he is the cutest biggest sissy ever, we take him to a local dog park so he can run around (he is usually the fastest dog there) and play with othre dogs. he never attacks other dogs and if they get aggresive with him he just runs away. one of our friends brought over a 9 month old rotty last night and they played for hours never getting too rough just playing.. the dog spends to much time on its back looking for a belly rub than being "a vicous killer attack dog" my moms shitzu bites me more than the pit would ever think of doing.. its all about the owner, if the owner doesnt train the dog to behave and especially if they do not socialize the dog with other dogs at a early age or even worse treats the pit wrongly then yes they may be mean dangerous dogs but other wise they are awesome loyal pets..


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

granted pit bulls were breed to destroy, but times have changes and the bad rap has stayed........ every dogs temperment reflects how its owner teaches........ hell i can make a poodle mean if i taught it to be........ ill never own another breed of dogs beside pitbulls.......... they learn and listen well..... they dont get huge in size, both of mine have short hair so they dont shead, and they let us know when someone is at our house or in or yard.......... just my opinion on dogs........ didnt mean to cause too much of a dilemma........


----------



## squirelfish (Nov 3, 2003)

Here is my dog Pepper…a good old Staffordshire Bull Terrier


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice staff man i love dogs


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i'm thinking about getting an Amstaff


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

squirelfish said:


> Here is my dog Pepper&#8230;a good old Staffordshire Bull Terrier


 damn that is one noce lookin pit..


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is my dog, "Woody", he is a Chocolate Lab. Smartest dog that I have ever had.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

if you really cared about your kids safety, you would get a golden retriever. Pitbulls are like hiring gangster security... dont you remember what happened when Hells Angels did security for (i forget what band) and all hell broke lose?

your call man, but when they strike back, its your child who will be the payer of your debt.

i think the pit bull craze is only because of their reputation, kind of like piranha.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

English setters are more gentle than golden retreivers are, so if you REALLY cared for your kids, you would get one of those







All of the storys I hear about pits attacking/killing a person are owned by a gangsta, or gangsta wannabes who don't train them, or they train them to attack people. If I did that with a golden retreiver that results would be the same.



> i think the pit bull craze is only because of their reputation, kind of like piranha.


Well, then I guess he should sell his piranhas too.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

an american staffeshire is a pittbull!!!!!!!!!!

kreth 10rbp......... before you go off degrading something that you dont have first hand experience about, think twice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! until you have a pit in your possession and sleeping with you at night, you obvisouly wont understand what the dog really is!!!!!!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Axel the great!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Geea (i dont know how to spell that one. lol


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Bosco


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Charlie


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

Axel was mine till my sis got a nice big yard so i gave him to her to play with geea. Bosco is my dad's dog and charlie is my friend josh's dog.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> if you really cared about your kids safety, you would get a golden retriever. Pitbulls are like hiring gangster security... dont you remember what happened when Hells Angels did security for (i forget what band) and all hell broke lose?
> 
> your call man, but when they strike back, its your child who will be the payer of your debt.
> 
> i think the pit bull craze is only because of their reputation, kind of like piranha.


 OK you are clearly a idiot and I cannot let this go when some half wit challenges me on my parental skills...here are some stats for you and your Rott...



> American Pit Bull Terrier 446 374 72 83.9%
> American Pit Bull Terrier 446 374 72 83.9%
> Bull Terrier 49 44 5 89.8%
> Staffordshire Bull Terrier 55 46 9 83.6%


there is a list of a temperment test from several bully breeds

here is one dog you mentioned and one dog you own test scores



> Golden Retriever 637 530 107 83.2%
> Rottweiler 4423 3634 789 82.2%


this is a little hard to understand but the first part of that is breed name,second part is how many dogs tested,third part is how many failed and forth is the % of the two and it is clear my dogs scored better then the dog you own and the one you mentioned...do you have kids?I SURE hope not!!!.lol

educate yourself a little bit more on this page before you challenge me on my parental skills dickhead


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> phensway said:
> 
> 
> > DID EVERYONE KNOW THAT STATISTICALLY LABRADORS COMMIT MORE ATTACKS THAN PIT BULLS??? ANYONE?? tru olson i say we burn him.......
> ...


 clealry you have no idea what you are tlaking about...ADBA estimates they register about 200,000 pits a year and the UKC about 20,000 and thats only papered dogs..its estimated they are far more unpapered dogs then there are papered....you are looking dumber and dumber the more I read from you


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

sorry I will get back on topic but ignorance should be a sin...

here are some fun pics of my female...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah man , my buddy has two pits , mother and daughter, they are the sweetest dogs ive met, i would seriously let either one of them eat a steak off my neck, although on the other hand i have met a few very kinda shady unpredictable pitbulls that i didnt feel comfortable around, i think its completely on how u raise the dog, and how muhc socializing the dog gets as a pup , im thinkin about gettin a stafford , or a mini bull terrier , my big girl is a lil to much work , ill keep her till she dies and all , but after that im gonna get a smaller dog.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i agree with you micus, it all depends on how you train the dog..........

olson = i can tell you like pit bulls!!!!!!!! i feel the same way you do when ignorant people start running their mouth without any experience at all!!!!!! great recovery!!!


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I love pretty much all dogs, But I am not home for the most part of the day, so I cant get a dog


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Olson said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > if you really cared about your kids safety, you would get a golden retriever. Pitbulls are like hiring gangster security... dont you remember what happened when Hells Angels did security for (i forget what band) and all hell broke lose?
> ...


 olson thank you sooo much for clearing this up. The more i listened to rbp10 or whatever his name is the more i got pissed off. Pit bulls scored in the top 4 of all breeds tested in temperment. I gotta clear one thing up american stafford shire terriors are not the same as a pit bull. In 1936 they became a seperate breed. They were breed for different things from that point on. Pits are supposed to be more slender and athletic were a am staff is a little wider. Any pit with an extremly big head is un proportional. Pits were not breed for hugh heads. Only gameness, and loyalty to family was most important. Also they are not supposed to be very wide bodied. Any additional info deeded pm me.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: shut up everyone

and adore olsons sweet pits and his son


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

since Kuhn wont post these pics I will...Mac(father of my puppy male) has won all the shows needed to become Champion status..I will let him fill you guys in on the rest  Kuhn is a ugly sumbitch but MAC takes the cake


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

rofl. man *you* are seriously insecure.

The fact that you spent the time to dig that up made me laugh harder than shrek 2.

If you had to choose 1 dog to kill a man, what dog would it be?"

Dobermans are good for chasing them down and holding them there, but any attemping human can break their jaw or jab out eyes before it kills them.

Rott's are strong, but their long hair and slow speeds make them a 2nd running mate.

Labs- Too weak, but still fast

Pitbull- well lets see, they have the strongest jaw throughout all dog breeds, they are quick on their feet, and apparenty (JUST WHAT I HEARD) they have been more inbreed than the kennedys so they seem to be a bit tempermental.

Like is said, your call captain...

o and btw, your source means this much to me 0.00001

no reference, no proof its even real, and no date/time/sample contestants... its useless to be honest... never trust what you read on the internet.


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> rofl. man *you* are seriously insecure.
> 
> The fact that you spent the time to dig that up made me laugh harder than shrek 2.
> 
> ...


 for starters..kiss my ass..I own pits so I keep that info on hand for morons like you..those test just prove you wrong and your trying to hide the fact that you are a ignorant dumbass that dosent know his head from his ass when it comes to this convo so stay out of it...are you just one of those pissed of Rott owners that thought you had a tuff dog but found out at the local dog park that a dog half its size ownwd it and now you are trying to come up with excuses?that what it sounds like to me...














cant handle being wrong or do you need attension so bad you need to come in and f*ck up another members thread with your ignorence so ppl will talk to you?


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> If you had to choose 1 dog to kill a man, what dog would it be?"


 to answer that question that I would choose a Mastif..its what they were breed for


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Olson said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > rofl. man *you* are seriously insecure.
> ...


 excuse me mr. shittalker, but no where in this thread did i give the indication of being disgruntled about Pitbulls. Im saying they are not a safe dog. I love the breed, its undoubtedly the strongest, most evolved breed of the dog gene pool. Your source is not valid for 1, and your sterotype of me is 100% off.

My rott is 1/2 lab mix, 15 years old, and hangs out in the back yard every day... im not a dog person, i dont need animal companionship. I give her baths monthly, buts thats about the only time i pet her or spend time with her... i fear pitbulls for their capability to kill, ive seen enough videos on real TV and downloaded ones off the internet of pitbulls killing other dogs and attacking humans..... btw "Mastif's" arent a popular breed, at least popular enough for a common non-dog person to recognize the name... so this is how i see it, they are breed to kill dogs, like arabs are to kill americans... but obviously, they arent any good at it... we can kill ourselves better than they can kill us, Go Tobacco Industry!







not to mention Texaco who refuses to release the patent to make gas burn 1/2 as long, doubling the gas out put (this was discovered in the 60s btw)


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> Pit Bulls are a threat to human society, they are geneticly deformed. Throughout the devastating inbreeding they have been through, they are no longer capable of committing good. BURN THEM ALL IN THE NAME OF THE LORD
> 
> :hitler:
> 
> I have a rott- her name is dutchess


 [QUOTE. Im saying they are not a safe dog. I love the breed, its undoubtedly the strongest, most evolved breed of the dog gene pool. Your source is not valid for 1, and your sterotype of me is 100% off.[/QUOTE]

yeah dood..I am 100% off and I can tell you love the breed







and i see know where " but no where in this thread did i give the indication of being disgruntled about Pitbulls"

please


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Pacuguy @ May 19 2004, 01:36 AM) 
this is my pitty TIGER.

That dog looks evil, I like...

she is evil, but not in the sense that shes mean, shes just as hyper now, as when she was six weeks old, and shes 3 now.
has anyone else had problems with their dogs destroying "indestructible toys"?, Tiger destroyed a kong toy in a couple of days, and a bone specifically designed for pit bulls in less than a day


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Olson said:


> Kreth 10RBP said:
> 
> 
> > Pit Bulls are a threat to human society, they are geneticly deformed. Throughout the devastating inbreeding they have been through, they are no longer capable of committing good. BURN THEM ALL IN THE NAME OF THE LORD
> ...


yeah dood..I am 100% off and I can tell you love the breed







and i see know where " but no where in this thread did i give the indication of being disgruntled about Pitbulls"

please







[/quote]
wtf? did you not see the sarcasm is that post? all this time ive been talking to brick wall?


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> My rott is 1/2 lab mix, 15 years old, and hangs out in the back yard every day... im not a dog person, i dont need animal companionship. I give her baths monthly, buts thats about the only time i pet her or spend time with her... i fear pitbulls for their capability to kill, ive seen enough videos on real TV and downloaded ones off the internet of pitbulls killing other dogs and attacking humans..... btw "Mastif's" arent a popular breed, at least popular enough for a common non-dog person to recognize the name... so this is how i see it, they are breed to kill dogs, like arabs are to kill americans... but obviously, they arent any good at it... we can kill ourselves better than they can kill us, Go Tobacco Industry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so you are saying that the onley time you even pay attention to your dog is once a month for a bath?


----------

